# Info on Titanio



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

There is a Titanio frame/Flash fork listed on ebay that I'm looking at, but I'm not familiar with this frame. Can anyone tell me more about it? Is it the same as the CT1? Would I be able to swap out the DuraAce BB for Chorus? Thanks for your help.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Colnago-Titanio...177586097QQcategoryZ98084QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Nice bike*

It came after the BiTitan which had smaller twin down tubes but before the Mono/Oval Master. The latter had larger x-section down and top tubes.

Reliability issues for Colnago and Ti were primarily related to the earlier versions of the BiTitan and subsequently resolved in the latter BiTitan versions which had a shaped top tube (versus round) and mounts for two water bottles. 

This Titanio also has the shaped top tube but the small twin downtubes have been replaced by a single round downtube. The were a number of stories why this happened but my guess is that cost and QC were the primary drivers.

It is all-Ti construction as opposed to the CT-1, CT-1 BStay and CT-2 which have a carbon fiber rear triangle bonded to the BB and seat post area and likely all 6/4 Ti.

The BB is Italian thread so as long as your BB is Italian thread, ie both cups are right handed, the make of BB will not matter.

I don't think it's a 2001 although that may have been the year it was purchased. My guess is that it's a 1998/1999 model. Paint scheme is AD-2, Art Decor and one of my favorites. Flash fork has carbon legs and a steel steerer tube. A nice fork but the steel steerer increases weight.

Considering the condition of the frame, the opening price seems okay. If it were in my size, I'd be bidding.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

boneman said:


> It came after the BiTitan which had smaller twin down tubes but before the Mono/Oval Master. The latter had larger x-section down and top tubes.
> 
> Reliability issues for Colnago and Ti were primarily related to the earlier versions of the BiTitan and subsequently resolved in the latter BiTitan versions which had a shaped top tube (versus round) and mounts for two water bottles.
> 
> ...



Wow, thanks Boneman. Appreciate the overview and information. I did a century ride this past weekend and the Colnagos stood out for their beauty. I don't yet understand the mystique of Colnagos, but no other bike calls out to me in the same way.


----------

